# Help on form IMM5669E (Schedule A Background Declaration)



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I am filling up the Form IMM5669E (Schedule A, Background Declaration). I have couple of questions to clarify:

1. Regarding Question # 8, Personal History: How to specify that i am currently working. I mean, we can enter the start date but how to enter the end date? Actually i want to mention "TILL DATE", but its not allowing. What should we do?

2. Specifying NONE: I want to specify NONE. Do i need to mention "NONE" in all the boxes? or just specifying in one box is enough? 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

1) You can write latest date ( July 2014).
2) Write Not Applicable wherever its not applicable to you.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Thanks EasyBoy


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Thanks EasyBoy


Hi,

Have few queries while filling 5669 form. Dont have enough space in address field, what could be alternate?

Thanks.
Raj


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have few queries while filling 5669 form. Dont have enough space in address field, what could be alternate?
> 
> ...


You can use short forms of the name of places etc.

Other alternative is to prepare the complete table for the section in a separate word document and refer the pages as attachment. Don't forget to mention form title, your name, passport number, DOB, section number on the page and attach with the printout of form 5669.
But you need to ensure that you point CIC very clearly to the attached page by mentioning within the respective section tableof 5669 to refer to attached page.


----------



## sabass (Feb 9, 2015)

*aoa*

aoa
in education history for mentioning my degree or deploma what should we write the month in which i gave exams or the month in which result was announced?


----------

